# Radio coche antigua suena muy muy bajito.



## Dobbie (Ene 9, 2016)

Hola a todos.
Recurro, una vez mas a este foro, para pedir ayuda, sobre una radio de coche que se oye muy pero que muy bajo.
la radio es una Philips 22rn461, es solamente radio OM, OL y FM, radio de unos 50 años.

Es de 6v y de 12v conmutable por el lateral de la misma radio, y segun el esquema que dispongo de ee, la impedancia de salida es de 3 y 5 ohm regulable desde el exterior y una potencia de salida de 3w.

bien, en el coche que es un viejo vw escarabajo a 6 voltios, no oigo nada, solo un leve ruido de fondo. lo he traido a casa, y lo he conectado a 12v cambiando la clema del lateral a 12v. Esta radio es positivo a masa. a 12 v, o  negativo a masa en 6v.

en casa la estoy probando con un altavoz de 8 ohm que es lo que dispongo, y nada un leve sonido oigo en fm o hablar a la gente en fm.

Puede alguien tratar de guiarme a la reparacion?
dispongo del esquema, y soy electricista, que no electronico.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2016)

La radio con 6Vcc solo entrega unos 800mW (0,8W) que *NO* es mucho.

Publica el esquema como para ver ¿ Que y donde probar ?

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 9, 2016)

lo primero que deberías hacer es cambiar todos los transistores y condensadores,por lo demás si todo va bien no hace falta tocar mas,la potencia total es de 3 watios,con lo cual debería oírse bastante bien.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 9, 2016)

hola aqui esta el archivo
mil gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2016)

Mirando el esquema te sugiero que no hagas *nada* con esa radio.
Dejala como está, es una antigüedad con salida a transformador y transistores de germanio, posiblemente tanga valor como tal.

Yo te diría que consigas una estéreo mas actuá y guardes la radio original.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 9, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mirando el esquema te sugiero que no hagas *nada* con esa radio.
> Dejala como está, es una antigüedad con salida a transformador y transistores de germanio, posiblemente tanga valor como tal.
> 
> Yo te diría que consigas una estéreo mas actuá y guardes la radio original.



negativo fogonazo. quiero repararla, tengo un bonito coche clasico y esa radio le va perfecta, es mas es la que salio de fabriaca, hay que repararla como sea.... sigo pidendo ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2016)

​
Comienza detectando si el volumen bajo proviene de la radio o del amplificador de salida.

Inyecta una señal de audio, por ejemplo un MP3 al potenciómetro de volumen y verifica si la salida es aceptable.

*OJO al piojo*, esos transistores de salida son muy antiguos, si quemas alguno te será complicado reponerlo


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 9, 2016)

Gracias por la ayuda. Asi lo voy a hacer,.
Como digo mis conocimientos de electronica son nulos, soy electricista naval. Bien veo que el pot de volumen es el R53 de 20 kohm.  Este potenciometro a parte de actuar de interruptor dispone de tres patillas para el control de volumen, a cuales le inyecto la señal de audio?


----------



## analogico (Ene 9, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> Es de 6v y de 12v conmutable por el lateral de la misma radio, y segun el esquema que dispongo de ee, la impedancia de salida es de 3 y 5 ohm regulable desde el exterior y una potencia de salida de 3w.
> ....
> en casa la estoy probando con un altavoz de 8 ohm que es lo que dispongo, y nada un leve sonido oigo en fm o hablar a la gente en fm.



antes de hacer inventos  busca el parlate adecuado


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2016)

Las radios de esa época tenían la "bonita costumbre" de quemar su etapa de potencia si las encendías sin tener altavoces conectados. A lo mejor han muerto los transistores de salida, eso le pasó aún amigo allá por los 80


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Las radios de esa época tenían la "bonita costumbre" de quemar su etapa de potencia si las encendías sin tener altavoces conectados. A lo mejor han muerto los transistores de salida, eso le pasó aún amigo allá por los 80



Muy cierto.

Aunque no es este esquema en particular.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 9, 2016)

este es un radio con salida pushpull y un transformador acoplador no creo que se reviente la salida si no se le pone una carga.

yo opino que hay que trazar señal, es decir con unas bocinitas amplificadas de computadora ir sacando señal de la ultima etapa, si se escucha aceptable podria estar la falla en:

los 2 transistores de salida o en su defecto en el transformador acoplador.

yo opino


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 9, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> este es un radio con salida pushpull y un transformador acoplador no creo que se reviente la salida si no se le pone una carga.
> 
> yo opino que hay que trazar señal, es decir con unas bocinitas amplificadas de computadora ir sacando señal de la ultima etapa, si se escucha aceptable podria estar la falla en:
> 
> ...



Buenas.
C96 le inyecta la señal al potenciómetro y es de valor bajo, yo le sacaría señal de ahí para ver si es el fallo. 
Si no es, continuar para alante.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

Hola a todos , yo personalmente canbiaria por nuevos todos lo capacitores electroliticos , eso porque despues de 50 años seguramente ya perderon su valor capacitivo (su quimica ya se fue a un vida mejor).
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 9, 2016)

Muchas gracias a todos, por las ayudas que me estan dando.
En cuanto tenga tiempo, brevemente, voy a empezar a probar lo que me estais diciendo.
1- voy a ir sacando señal de la salida del c96 al potenciometro, con la ayuda de un pequeño altavoz.
2- voy a meter señal de un mp3 a al potenciometro , al mismo punto anterior ( salida de c96 a pot) para ver si se oye.
3- Voy a ir pidiendo los dos transistores de salida que me imagino se refieren segun esquema a TS7 y TS8, ya los tengo localizados donde se venden.

sigo y estoy abierto a cualquier comentario y ayuda, muchisimas gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 9, 2016)

Buenas.
Los finales serían TS9 y TS10 y no estaría de mas que revises los contactos del conmutador de tensión por si estan sucios o fogueados.
Saludos.

Edito: ojo con esos transistores, me extraña se consigan nuevos.
      Unas fotos del estado del aparato?


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 9, 2016)

muchas gracias, tengo que sustituir los ad139 por ellos mismos originales, o me serviria algun compatible?


----------



## analogico (Ene 9, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda. Asi lo voy a hacer,.
> Como digo mis conocimientos de electronica son nulos, soy electricista naval. Bien veo que el pot de volumen es el R53 de 20 kohm.  Este potenciometro a parte de actuar de interruptor dispone de tres patillas para el control de volumen, a cuales le inyecto la señal de audio?


en cualquiera
tienes que ir probando, pero una es la entrada y la otra la salida del potenciometro



Dobbie dijo:


> .
> 1- voy a ir sacando señal de la salida del c96 al potenciometro, con la ayuda de un pequeño altavoz.



es un parlante de pc con amplificador incorporado


no un parlante comun


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 9, 2016)

Buenas.
Equivalentes según mi viejo libro: 
AD139 = AD162 (Europeo) = 2N2835 (USA). 
Son todos muu viejos, yo miraría primero en las tiendas de electrónica y si no hay suerte, aventurarme con los de Internet.
De todas formas lo primero es comprobarlos, no cambiar por cambiar.

Para comprobar si el problema es C96 puedes localizarlo, conectar el aparato y puentearlo (al C96) *un segundo* para ver si hay cambios en el sonido.  
Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 9, 2016)

muy cierto los switches pueden que ya tengan patina formada "ligera capa de oxido"

un poco de WD-40 y una buena lavada puede dejarlo en mejor estado, checa si hay continuidad si no hay pero si marca una resistencia digamos unos 11 o unos 10k es que hay patina y hay que hacer una limpieza en los switches.

los capacitores no creo que atenuen mucho el audio pero si podria ser una sospechosa falla.

el audio debe rondar 1Vpp , es cuestion de medir y probar medir y probar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> muchas gracias, tengo que sustituir los ad139 por ellos mismos originales, o me serviria algun compatible?



¿ En que momento se habló de sustituir los finales ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> muy cierto los switches pueden que ya tengan patina formada "ligera capa de oxido"
> 
> un poco de WD-40 y una buena lavada puede dejarlo en mejor estado, checa si hay continuidad si no hay pero si marca una resistencia digamos unos 11 o unos 10k es que hay patina y hay que hacer una limpieza en los switches.
> 
> ...


Los capacitores electroliticos cuando "secos" (pierden su capacitancia original ) pueden si atenuar y mucho lo sinal de audio y cuando tienem  fugas internas eses  pueden molestar la polarización DC de los estagios transistorizados prejudicando su correcto funcionamento ejenplo : bajar la ganancia de un estagio o mismo generar severas distorciones en lo audio  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 9, 2016)

puede ser yo y los transistores PNP estamos peleados

pero si un transistor tiene en el emisor un capacitor de baja capacidad la ganancia se ve afectada drasticamente, un capacitor de mayor capacidad ayuda mas en la ganancia.

todo tiene que ver con la frecuencia de corte y cositas asi.

puede que si sea posible que un capacitor seco, viejo sea causante de la falla


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 9, 2016)

Hace yaaa años, como veinte, trabajé (de aprendiz de todo) en un SATO Philips y reparé varios aparatos, compactos y autoradios que justo el condensador que le daba paso a la señal al potenciómetro estaban secos o bajos de capacidad. Esto hacía que o no se oyera nada o muy bajito.
Yo entonces no lo entendía muy bien y me eplicaron que, dependiendo de la tensión (alterna o contínua) y la frecuencia, se comportaban como una bobina.

Lo de pedir las fotos era por que me "llaman" muchos los aparatos viejitos. Y viéndolas creo que habría mas de un swithc para limpiar. Pero lo principal es verificar la etapa de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 10, 2016)

Bueno , termono de hacer las primeras pruebas..
Con la radio configurada en +12v,  negativo a chasis, la he conectado un altavoz normal y como es de esperar se oye muy bajitoooooo. le he conectado un altavoz amplificado entre c96 y potenciometro de volumen, y en efecto oigo la radio mas alta, no mucho mas pero si mas alta ( sera por la ayuda de la amplificacion del altavoz de PC)

Por si sirve de guia he pinchado tambien a ver si tenia señal de audio en las resistencias que estan en los transistores de salida las que estan entre base y colector  r80 y 81, y tambien tengo audio por el altavoz pre-amplificado. este audio que sale por el preamplificado viene a ser el doble o un poco mas que sin el amplificado. pero no lo suficiente para oirse en el coche.

Cual es el siguiente paso a realizar?, estoy ansioso. Gracias 
P.D. en la foto se ve el condensador electrolitico c96 de 1uf/40v, algo negrete


----------



## pandacba (Ene 10, 2016)

Que raro que nadie menciono hacer las medicaa correspondientes para ver si las polarizaciones estan correctas, tener en cuenta que en los transistores de germanio la caida de tensión en las junturas esta en torno a los 0,2V, entraron a cambiar cosas sin medir nada un trabajo de restauración muy desprolijo, hacer mediciones, utilzar un seguidor como propusieron pero ir etapa por etapa, hacer las cosas con un sentido lógico y no ver  quien da en el clavo si de adivinazas se tratara, esto es elecctrónica  y no azar!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2016)

Bueno , yo recomendo con auxilio del parlante de PC  chequear antes y despues del capacitor "C96"  lo nivel del audio , ese  debe tener lo mismo volume , caso no "C96" debe sener canbiado por otro nuevo , seguindo con la investigación , medir con auxilio de un multimetro las tensiones del transistor "TS7" , esas muy afortunadamente ya son aclaradas en lo diagrama esquemactico , si todo estas  OK muy bien si no chequear los conponentes "R" y "C" y por urtimo lo proprio "TS7" , nuevamente con auxilio de lo artoparlante de PC chequear lo nivel de audio en "C103" ese tiene que sener mas elevado aun que en "C96"  , eso debido a la amplificación del estagio conposto por "TS7" y conponentes agregados , pero !OJO! lo potenciometro de volume ("R53") debe estar ayustado para  lo maximo de ganancia .
Chequear si "C103" no apresenta problemas de atenuación de senal de audio caso si canbiarlo por otro nuevo . medir las tensiones en lo transistor "TS8" esas deben coincidir con las aclaradas en lo diagrama esquemactico , caso no chequear todos los conponentes que conpoen ese estagio ,chequear lo nivel de audio presente en lo colector de "TS8" (ese pino es conectado a lo primario "S54") , ese obrigatoriamente tiene que sener mucho mas elevado aun que en "C103" debido a la amplificación del transistor "TS8" .
!Suerte en los mantenimiento!
Att,


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola, gracias por las ayudas
resumo lo chequeado, con el altavoz amplificado:
en C96 tengo audio bajo
en C98 tengo audio mas alto
en C103   no tengo audio
en colector de TS7 no tengo audio
en colector de TS8 tengo audio muy bajo

respecto a medir las tensiones en los pines del ts7 y ts8, no se ai al tener la radio conectada a 12v en lugar a 6v debe de dar los mismos valores que en esquema, pero los he tomado con la radio a 12v y funcionando.
TS7, E=3.58, B=3.43, C=1.94  sus valores deberian ser E=2.7, B=2.8, C=4.4
TS8, E=3.94, B=0.20, C=3.76  sus valores deberian ser E=2.2, B=2.4, C=6.7


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> Hola, gracias por las ayudas
> resumo lo chequeado, con el altavoz amplificado:
> en C96 tengo audio bajo
> en C98 tengo audio mas alto
> ...


!!!!Ejelentes datos Don Dobbie , lo problema a principio estas muy cercano ahora  , Cheque todo lo  estagio amplificador conposto por lo transistor "TS7" y conponentes a el agregados "C98" , "R56" ,"R55 ,"R58" y "C103"  !!!!!!
Lo gran problema que veo por ahora es donde puder conpra un transistor "AC125" porque ese tipo es por demaisado viejo ( 50 años o mas aun) , quizaz sea possible tentar reenplazarlo por un transistor mas moderno tipo "BC558" ,  se que ese es hecho en silicio y lo original hecho en germanio ,pero como un NO ya lo tiene en las manos no custa tentar .
Quizaz otro meo sea buscar en la Internet alguien que porventura lo viende (mercado libre o E-bay) o buscar por un "AC128" que es un poco mas nuevo y seguramente reenplaza lo "AC125"
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 10, 2016)

Muchas gracias, yo sólo sigo vuestras ayudas, ya que no es mi profesión.
Deduzco que me dices que cambie si dudar el TS7. Ac125 y el ts8? Ac128??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> Muchas gracias, yo sólo sigo vuestras ayudas, ya que no es mi profesión.
> Deduzco que me dices que cambie si dudar el TS7. Ac125 y el ts8? Ac128??


NOoooooo ,te dice que como lo transistor "AC125" es un tipo por demasiado viejo , seguramente es muy raro lograr conpra un sin uso ,asi quizaz una possible salida es tentar buscar en la Internet por un "AC128" que es un poco mas nuevo como reenplazo o mismo tentar canbiar el "TS7" por un "BC558".
Att, 
Danie Lopes.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 10, 2016)

http://www.ebay.es/itm/3x-NEW-GENUI...369798?hash=item3f17457dc6:g:vWsAAOSwcu5USm8B


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 10, 2016)

Buenas.
Lo primero es lo primero, antes de cambiar el transistor hay que medirlo e incluso antes, comprobar los componentes que lo alimentan y polarizan (como pide Daniel Lopes).
C103 si puedes compruébalo, si no cámbialo directamente.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> http://www.ebay.es/itm/3x-NEW-GENUI...369798?hash=item3f17457dc6:g:vWsAAOSwcu5USm8B


!!!!Mismo sin gañar en la mega loteria española eres un sin dudas un honbre de suerte !!!!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 10, 2016)

Ya te lo dijeron antes pero no lo hiciste,: CAMBIA TODOS LOS CAPACITORES, TODOS y proba nuevamente. El costo es muy bajo y de todas formas debes hacerlo tarde o temprano.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 10, 2016)

Pero todos los capacitadores de la etapa ts7 y ts8? O de toda la radio? Si es de toda la radio sería un enorme trabajo, si es de la etapa final son poquitos., voy a cambiar los de la etapa del ts7 y ts8 y sus resistencias y el ts7, ya veremos como va el tema. Muchísimas gracias cuando reciba los componentes OS comentare, gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola a todos , como ya aclarado por Don Dobbie hay audio en "C98" y nada en "C103" , asi pudemos  deduzir que gran parte o total del problema estas asociado a ese estagio amplificador centrado en "TS7". 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Ene 10, 2016)

debieras hacer fotos de cuando conectas   el trazador de señales (parlantes pc) o el inyector
para que se entienda mejor cuando haces las pruebas

por que con el trazador de señal en el potenciometro se debio haber escuchado mas  fuerte
por los parlantes de pc




ya inyectaste señal        en el   potenciometro

debes usar un aparato a pilas    chico usando la salida de audifonos
con eso decartas la   seccion de amplificacion completa
antes de andar cambiando piezas


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 12, 2016)

REPARADO!!!! 
Gracias  a todos los Señores que me han ayudado, he cambiado todas las resistencias y condensadores adyacentes a TS7 y TS8, ademas tambien he cambiado el TS7 un AC125, luego una vez desoldado el antiguo ac125 de germanio lo comprobe y esta bien, lo he guardado.
CONCLUSION, estoy casi seguro que eran los condensadores.

Solo quiero pedir una ultima ayudita mas. En la extraccion de los componentes rompi una resistencia, la R64 de 120 ohm. Como tenia una igual, he puesto una de 680 ohm, que era lo mas semejante que tenia a mano. creeis que podra repercutir?

El sonido ahora es muy alto y bueno....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2016)

!!!!!!Ejelente notizia  !!!!!!!
Cuanto a la resistencia desafortunadamente ronpida  te sugiro sacar  una de 100 Ohmios y otra de 22 Ohmios conectando esas duas en serie y reenplazando  la ronpida por esa serie.  
 Incrible lo ejelente estado de conservación dese equipo mismo con tan elevada  edad     
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 12, 2016)

Buenas.
Dobbie me alegro de que ya esté funcionando . La resistencia cambiala lo antes posible porque a la larga  te puede dar problemas, aunque como has comprobado el aparato es mas duro que cualquier aparatejo de hoy en día. 
Suerte en tus reparaciones y saludos.


----------



## ninodeves (Ene 13, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> Pero todos los capacitadores de la etapa ts7 y ts8? O de toda la radio? Si es de toda la radio sería un enorme trabajo, si es de la etapa final son poquitos., voy a cambiar los de la etapa del ts7 y ts8 y sus resistencias y el ts7, ya veremos como va el tema. Muchísimas gracias cuando reciba los componentes OS comentare, gracias



me alegro que hayas reparado la radio,yo me referia a cambiar todos los electrolíticos,los demás condensadores es muy raro que fallen,cuando algún amigo me trae a reparar alguna de estas radios es lo primero que hago,aunque estén bien hoy,mañana te pueden fallar y asi te aseguras que tu amigo no te dara la lata por un buen tiempo,jejeje.
Encuanto a r64 yo la cambiaria y pondría una de 120 ohmios,hasta ahora te ha valido la de 680 que pusistes por que es una realimentacion negativa,pero con el tiempo puede estropear al condensador C104,lo que tienes que hacer es medir la tensión entre R59 y R64 y si es de -3v. sigue siendo correcta,pero de seguro te dara menos,con lo cual el condensador C104 esta sufriendo esa falta,como te digo cambiala por una de 120 ohmios y tendras radio para otro monton de años.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> me alegro que hayas reparado la radio,yo me referia a cambiar todos los electrolíticos,los demás condensadores es muy raro que fallen,cuando algún amigo me trae a reparar alguna de estas radios es lo primero que hago,aunque estén bien hoy,mañana te pueden fallar y asi te aseguras que tu amigo no te dara la lata por un buen tiempo,jejeje.
> Encuanto a r64 yo la cambiaria y pondría una de 120 ohmios,hasta ahora te ha valido la de 680 que pusistes por que es una realimentacion negativa,pero con el tiempo puede estropear al condensador C104,lo que tienes que hacer es medir la tensión entre R59 y R64 y si es de -3v. sigue siendo correcta,pero de seguro te dara menos,con lo cual el condensador C104 esta sufriendo esa falta,como te digo cambiala por una de 120 ohmios y tendras radio para otro monton de años.


!!!!!NOooooooooooo caro Don ninodeves , desafortunadamente estas conpletamente equivocado en que aclaraste  ,en realidad  la función del resistor "R64" (120 Ohmios ) es hacer una RED passa bajo (desacople de alimentación) con lo capacitor "C104" (320uF) , asi generando la tensión mas pura aun y denominada "-3" que en realidad NO es -3 Voltios y si  solamente una denominación adoptada por lo fabricante para llamar esa tensión en su diagrama .
Con lo uso de una resistencia de major valor (680 Ohmios) seguramente esa tensión "-3" es menor aun que lo correcto , lo radio funciona pero ahora "sub alimentado" , mejor decindo los estagios que son alimentados por la tensión "-3" estas mas abajo que lo normal , asi NO tiene como lo capacitor "C104" venga a si estropear ( la tensión sobre el bajo y no aumento ) 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 19, 2016)

Hola, tras la reparacion d ela primera radio de coche, gracias a muchos de vosotros y yo sin conocimientos de electronica solamente de electrecidad, tengo otra radio vintage por asi decirlo.
se Trata de una SKREIBSON AUROMAT 24 SOLAMENTE ES RADIO OM Y FM. Su problema es que parto de que no tengo ningun esquema de esta radio y he intentado buscarlo por internet y no lo encuentro ( sere mal buscador), la radio se oye muy muy bajito. Los mismos sintomas que la otra que se reparo.

quizas tenga que empezar por cambiar los condensadores electroliticos, pero asi al tuntun no se, sin el esquema para ver cuales son las etapas de audio.
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2016)

Cambia todos los electroliticos sin pensarlo dos veces. Tarde o temprano vas a tener que hacerlo, asi que empeza ahora.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> Hola, tras la reparacion d ela primera radio de coche, gracias a muchos de vosotros y yo sin conocimientos de electronica solamente de electrecidad, tengo otra radio vintage por asi decirlo.
> se Trata de una SKREIBSON AUROMAT 24 SOLAMENTE ES RADIO OM Y FM. Su problema es que parto de que no tengo ningun esquema de esta radio y he intentado buscarlo por internet y no lo encuentro ( sere mal buscador), la radio se oye muy muy bajito. Los mismos sintomas que la otra que se reparo.
> 
> quizas tenga que empezar por cambiar los condensadores electroliticos, pero asi al tuntun no se, sin el esquema para ver cuales son las etapas de audio.
> saludos


Fotos detalladas dese nuevo equipo serian muy bienvenidas   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 26, 2016)

Dobbie dijo:


> Hola, tras la reparacion d ela primera radio de coche, gracias a muchos de vosotros y yo sin conocimientos de electronica solamente de electrecidad, tengo otra radio vintage por asi decirlo.
> se Trata de una SKREIBSON AUROMAT 24 SOLAMENTE ES RADIO OM Y FM. Su problema es que parto de que no tengo ningun esquema de esta radio y he intentado buscarlo por internet y no lo encuentro ( sere mal buscador), la radio se oye muy muy bajito. Los mismos sintomas que la otra que se reparo.
> 
> quizas tenga que empezar por cambiar los condensadores electroliticos, pero asi al tuntun no se, sin el esquema para ver cuales son las etapas de audio.
> saludos


Cambia los electrolíticos, como te han comentado, es posible que no necesites hacer nada más.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro Don David te dejo aca un link donde es possible conpra lo manual tecnico de servicio + diagrama esquemactico  de tu radio por solamente 3 euros : http://www.apite.com/apitewww/marcamodelos.php?marca=skreibsonradio o http://www.apite.com/apitewww/modelo.php?modelosin=AUROMAT24&marca=309
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dobbie (Ene 27, 2016)

Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda, a ver si saco un rato y me pongo a cambiar los electroliticos.


----------

